# Angles to grind rip chain



## bls77ford (Mar 21, 2012)

I am wanting to grind some of my old chains and make them into rip chains
I have a timber tuff grinder and would like to know how to set it up to make a rip chain


----------



## mtngun (Mar 21, 2012)

Use an 1/8" wheel, grind 40 degrees hook, 2 degrees top plate, 0 degrees tilt. 

For a smoother finish (but slower cut) try a less aggressive hook.


----------



## gemniii (Mar 22, 2012)

mtngun said:


> Use an 1/8" wheel, grind 40 degrees hook, 2 degrees top plate, 0 degrees tilt.
> 
> For a smoother finish (but slower cut) try a less aggressive hook.



1/8" wheel - 
Does it matter the size and guage of the chain?


----------



## mtngun (Mar 22, 2012)

1/8" works on lo-pro and 3/8. Haven't tried it on 404.

The thinner wheel is necessary when grinding 40 degree hook -- it's pretty crowded for a 3/16" wheel.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 22, 2012)

mtngun said:


> 1/8" works on lo-pro and 3/8. Haven't tried it on 404.
> 
> The thinner wheel is necessary when grinding 40 degree hook -- it's pretty crowded for a 3/16" wheel.



I always cut mine at 10 degree. Whats up with a 40?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 22, 2012)

I think the 40 degrees he's talking about is on the hook angle not the top plate which is what the 10 degrees your referring to is on.

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk


----------



## BobL (Mar 22, 2012)

Picture adapted by me from the Oregon chain manual.

By Hook, Mtngn means top plate cutting angle, ie # 2 in the picture

Ripping chain normally has a lower top plate filing angle (#4).

Side plate filing angle is a resultant angle after using #2 and # 4


----------



## M.R. (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure what the 'timber tuff grinder ' is or like?
Below is a C&P from my Belsaw 8800 book/ a twin or cousin to the Oregon 511
_________________________

Full Chisel
A--60°
B--2/3 of Cutter Height
C--30°- and Tilt Vise
D--To the Shortest Cutter

Semi-Chisel
A--60°
B--2/3 of Cutter Height
C--35°
D--To the Shortest Cutter

Chipper
A--60° to 65°
B--2/3 of Cutter Height
C--30°
D--To the Shortest Cutter

Ripping
A--50° to 55°
B--2/3 of Cutter Height
C--10° to 15°
D--To the Shortest Cutter


----------



## 76gmc (Mar 24, 2012)

*rip chain*

been using granburg rip chain. i have my wheel set at 50 deg. , my vise set at 20 deg for my scoring cutters. and then set it to 5 degrees for my clearing cutters. mill mostly red oak, so far so good! but nothing is writen in stone.


----------

